# Collapsing the photos view in iPhoto



## grannybuttons (Oct 17, 2004)

I've got over a hundred films imported into iPhoto.  After a while I get many films expanded in order to browse between them, and then I'm faced with collapsing the view in order to scroll faster from one section to another.  

Is there a way to collapse all open thumbnail displays at once?  Perhaps a single keystroke chord?  Hope I've described this correctly.  Hard to explain without showing it!  

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Decado (Oct 17, 2004)

if i understand you correctly: hold alt and click any open film (on the small arrow to he left of the filmroll).


----------



## grannybuttons (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes, many thanks, that did the trick.  I noticed it also worked with the 'Apple' key (the one with the funny square squiggle with round corners alongside the Apple symbol; sorry, don't know what it's called)


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 17, 2004)

Most call it the 'Apple' key  
correct name is 'command'


----------

